# Tyson Chandler and Eddy Curry



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

What do you guys think about these two? Future Stars? I will have to say future stars. Chandler showed flashes of brilliance, and so did Curry. They may not be the next KG or Shaq, but they will be NBA greats. They have showed no signs of busting IMO.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Let's stop saying someone will be the next Shaq or the next KG. I think they will be great players. Really great players. And if they just think about playing and forget these comparissons they will be amazing. (or not...)

In fact they have all to be Stars, but it's very difficult to become one.

Once again, I apologize about my english. I hope everyone understand it.

No need to apologize. the posts that i have read from you are understood. You do alright! truebluefan


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

As much as I like both of these players, I don't see any possibility of becoming the new KG and Shaq.

I think they will still need another year to fully reach the NBA starting level, but they should have made huge improvements on last year.

The biggest concern will be whether they (the bulls) will be able to stay within the sallary cap when the three stars, Williams, Chandler, and Curry develop and their contracts expire. 

I see a 4 or 5 game improvement on last year, maybe a little bit more, but its certanly true that they aren't getting any worse.:yes:


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

I see Chandler and Curry getting to the All-Star game at least once, probably multiple times. 

If they keep their heads on straight, that will be an extremely effective PF/C combination to go along with Jay Williams.

I don't think the Bulls will avoid the luxury tax at all costs if it looks like those three are worth it. Reinsdorf paid out huge salaries to Jordan, and also has gone on spending sprees with the White Sox that he owns. Reinsorf seems to either want a team to rebuild so and completely gut salaries to make money, or pay big bucks in an attempt to win a championship. It didn't work with the White Sox.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

For anybody who wants to see it. Here's a video of Tyson Chandler at Dominguez HS (right-click "Save as..."). I will upload the Eddy Curry video tomorrow, if somebody wants it.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Thanks bender...this video is amazing!!! I just keep thinking, how big this kid is!!!


----------



## Mao_Ying (Jun 23, 2002)

*Hey Bender....*

Thanks for posting the Chandler video.

Also, you said tomorrow you'd upload an Eddy Curry video if anyone wanted to see it, well, I do. If it isn't any trouble, could you maybe post some others (seeing that Tyson was #15 on the list) if you have any. Don't bother doing it if it is time consuming or difficult. Thanks, either way.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think they will be good, but doubt as good as Shaq and KG.

I don't see Curry as mobile as Shaq, and I feel Chandler will be a cross between Keith Van Horn and Garnett.

-Petey


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

Im not too sure how I feel about tyson yet, I know last year him and Curry turned it up a notch at the end of the year and played quite well but both were inconsistant. I can picture curry being one of the top centers in the league in a few years because he has good offensive skills and this summer he turned his fat into muscle. I can picture chandler becoming a huge athletic freak at PF.

You gotta remember that these 2 are only 19 years old and Jay Williams is just 20, imagine these guys in 10 years at the peak of their nba careers as 29 and 30 year olds with 10 years of NBA conditioning. Barring injury this team could be the team of the future


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Finally I've uploaded the Eddy-Curry-clip by HoopsTV. Here you can download it. And, because you had to wait so long, here's a bonus clip: Gerald Wallace by HTV.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

thanks man


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Looking at the videos, I was most taken by the size of the guys they were playing against especially as I saw Curry and Chandler do similar things in the pros last year. 

What a remarkable transition - playing 17yr and 18yr HS kids one year & and then in the NBA the next year. Example - Tyson had no trouble holding post position in HS but guys like Garrity were pushing him around last year. 

Garnett is the only HS guy whom came out of the gates a little bit quicker. Looking at their first year compared to all of the guys right out of HS, the future is very, very bright for these 2.


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

*Thanks Bender...*

Thanks, great videos...just wondering, who was #1.2.3 etc...and do you have any of their videos? thanks man

-the wall


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

Having seen the clips, i am now more nervous. Their #1 scoring move seems to be "DUNKING". Especially Chandler, his game looked similar to his actual NBA game.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Thanks for those videos man


----------



## bmckay (Jul 15, 2002)

if it's not a problem i'd love to see as many of those as you have. or if you coudl tell me about a site where i could download them myself i'd really appreciate it.
thank you
-bmckay


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bmckay</b>!
> if it's not a problem i'd love to see as many of those as you have. or if you coudl tell me about a site where i could download them myself i'd really appreciate it.
> thank you
> -bmckay


BMCKAY what is your real name????


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

hey guys,
i used to have many htv vids but have misplaced the cd. i'll try looking for it again but in the mean time you have to get the james white video- truly some of the most amazing dunks i've ever see, most of which are from grade 11. i grabbed it off kazza; don't know how to link to it but try searching for it.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> hey guys,
> i used to have many htv vids but have misplaced the cd.


I hope you'll find the cd, I want to have the vids to. :yes:


> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> i'll try looking for it again but in the mean time you have to get the james white video- truly some of the most amazing dunks i've ever see, most of which are from grade 11. i grabbed it off kazza; don't know how to link to it but try searching for it.


If it's from HoopsTV it's my video. Here is the link.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Curry pisses me off...*

Curry needs to learn how to work hard. He can get extremely lackadaisical on the court, especially on the defensive end. He seems to be afflicted by the same lack of intesity on defense that plagues Chris Webber. I hope Curry can overcome this, but until then, he will not be a star. He is a huge defensive liability and, right now, an extremely weak rebounder.

Chandler has incredible intensity and agressiveness on the offensive end, but he needs to have the same on defense. He does get a decent number of eye opening blocks, but for every block he gets, he allows two easy baskets. I think Chandler just needs to focus more on defense, and just become a more intelligent defender, which will come with time.

I think these guys will definitely benefit from playing with Williams. In the few minutes that Williams played during the World Championships, he displayed much better and more focused defense, and he gives 100 percent all the time. He will be a great example for Curry and Chandler.


----------



## bmckay (Jul 15, 2002)

*beez*

brendan mckay


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: beez*



> Originally posted by <b>bmckay</b>!
> brendan mckay


mines is 

Bryant Mckay. That is why I kept asking because it was just so ironic to me


----------



## peleincubus (Sep 27, 2002)

im not sure how good they are but if someone can u should post tmacs and kgs stats for there first year and compare them to the bulls 2 highschool guys


----------



## bmckay (Jul 15, 2002)

*beez*

where are and your family from?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: beez*



> Originally posted by <b>bmckay</b>!
> where are and your family from?


Grandparents are form West Virginia and I have grown up in Philly. If you want PM so this isnt on the discussion board


----------

